# Help-Natural Cleaning idea for getting cat vomit stains off my couch



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope I don't scare too many people off with such a catching thread title...

I couldn't decide if this would go better in Pets or Natural Home & Body Care, so here it is.

I recently adopted 2 sister cats, and while I've had pet cats before, it was when I was younger and my mom took care of cleaning up messes. One of the cats threw up last night and she got the couch really good in 2 spots. My DP wiped it up w/ paper towels in the middle of the night, but this morning, there were still stains and smelly-ness. Does anyone have any chemical free suggestions of how to deal with this. I tried putting a baking soda paste on the stains to draw the moisture/smell out and it doesn't seem to have done anything. The couch is upholstered in plain, heavy cotton.
Thanks!


----------



## kellybelly (Jul 17, 2004)

I've had very good luck with Bac-Out enzyme cleaner with pet stains. It completely removes the odor. There are also pet enzyme cleaners sold at pet stores, but I love that limey scent of Bac-Out, and feel it is more effective. Oxygen bleach will also remove the stain (if your couch will take it), in my experience, if the Bac-Out doesn't totally wipe it out. Good luck, and welcome kitties!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Natumate is really good for stains and odor, and professes to be good for pet stuff, although I haven't specifically used it for cat puke.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

What food do they eat. My old roommate's cat had some sort of cat food with freaky orange dye that transfered all too easily to carpet. My current cats eat a special diet food (one of them has UTI issues) that has no dye. This is a lot easier to clean up.
Other than that we use Resolve. Since my DH is in charge of cat messes and he's a chemical engineer it isn't easy telling him "no chemicals."


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Bac-Out is great and I love the smell of it, it's kind of a citrus-y scent but not really overwhelmingly so.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

another vote for bac out. it smells like limes.


----------



## wendinbill (Jun 11, 2004)

Shaklee Basic H2 got some cat puke out of my carpet super easy & quick!


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

.


----------

